# Laptop needed by this month end under 30k



## doom (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello Guys

I'm thinking of buying a laptop as my primary aim is to play online games with my brother and watch 1080p movies which my netbook can't do.

Questionnaire for laptop/notebook purchase:

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)-
20k-30k


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Maybe 14-15 will do too
• Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen(preferred) 



3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Watching 1080p movies, playing games like world of Warcraft, guild wars 2, dota 2, maybe bf3

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ? I was thinking screen above 15" and 4gb ram is a must to play games but you guys are the better judge.


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:
Nah, all brands are equally  good.

6) Anything else you would like to say?

• Purchase place ( Flipkart, amazon are  an option as I live in India.)

A DOS system would be preferred as I can save 1-2k because I have windows 7 with me.

I need to be able to run the games in already medium-high settings smoothly. I know what I'm asking for is a lot but I'm a little tight on budget.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 18, 2013)

My two picks for you are Dell Inspiron 15 3521 Laptop and Dell Vostro 2520 Laptop. Both are below 30K but do not have a dedicated graphics card.

There is a deal going on Amazon for HP Pavilion 15-N013AU 15.6-inch Notebook. Original price is Rs 34292 and the deal price is 29K.


----------



## doom (Dec 18, 2013)

Tarun Singh said:


> My two picks for you are Dell Inspiron 15 3521 Laptop and Dell Vostro 2520 Laptop. Both are below 30K but do not have a dedicated graphics card.
> 
> There is a deal going on Amazon for HP Pavilion 15-N013AU 15.6-inch Notebook. Original price is Rs 34292 and the deal price is 29K.



Without a dedicated graphic card, will they be able  to run these games?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 18, 2013)

Budget is low you need to increase it. 
Or my advice is that you better get a gaming desktop.


----------



## doom (Dec 18, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Budget is low you need to increase it.
> Or my advice is that you better get a gaming desktop.



Yea, i know budget is very low but in any case cant increase it. I already have a gaming desktop. I want to play with my brother together so that is the reason I need a laptop.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 18, 2013)

Than I would say that you should drop the idea of playing games like battlefield and all.


----------



## pramudit (Dec 19, 2013)

You can get a laptop with dedicated graphics card if you increase your budget by 3-5k.i would suggest you to go with Dell inspiron suggested here as it's hd4000 is more powerful than 8330 in amd a4 based hp laptop.


----------



## pratheeshps (Dec 19, 2013)

HP Pavilion 15 n006AX  is your best bet around 30k...Available around 30k,has an AMD processor with 1 GB Graphic Card & Windows 8.
HP Pavilion 15 n006AX Laptop (AMD Accelerated Processor A4 5000- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 15.6 Inches- Win8- 1GB Graph) (Mineral Black Colour Horizontal Brush Pattern) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com

Check out this link from thinkdigit about the Gaming Laptops
15 Best Affordable Gaming Laptops under Rs. 60,000 - Laptops | Laptop | Notebooks Reviews | ThinkDigit Features


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Dec 19, 2013)

I have an Asus K53TK (rather X53TK). Has an AMD quad core A6 processor, 4gb ram, 7670m(can be crossfired with the APU - helps in games like BF3, Alien vs Predator, etc.) It runs all these games you've mentioned in high settings and plays 1080p like a champ. 
Oh, I can run Battlefield 4 at medium-high settings comfortably (~35fps) with no AA, AF so dota2 should not be a problem. 
Check if you can find it offline (since its no longer available online) One hell of a VFM laptop if you ask me


----------



## doom (Dec 19, 2013)

Leave the bf3, only world of Warcraft, guild wars 2, dota 2.

Will the i3 3rd gen do or i5?

Edit- how is Toshiba sattelite L850- I2011(29.9k @Flipkart)


----------



## pratheeshps (Dec 20, 2013)

doom said:


> Leave the bf3, only world of Warcraft, guild wars 2, dota 2.
> 
> Will the i3 3rd gen do or i5?
> 
> Edit- how is Toshiba sattelite L850- I2011(29.9k @Flipkart)



For gaming & intensive tasks ,i5 is definitely preferred over i3


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Dec 20, 2013)

doom said:


> Leave the bf3, only world of Warcraft, guild wars 2, dota 2.
> 
> Will the i3 3rd gen do or i5?
> 
> Edit- how is Toshiba sattelite L850- I2011(29.9k @Flipkart)



i3 3rd gen is more than sufficient. That GPU cannot be bottlenecked by that processor so don't think that an i5 would serve you any better with the same GPU 7670m. The Toshiba Laptop looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 20, 2013)

If I had a budget like you,I would have bought Dell Inspiron 15 3521 Laptop . But the decision should be yours.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Dec 20, 2013)

The Toshiba laptop OP has selected is superior than the Dell you've mentioned. 


Tarun Singh said:


> If I had a budget like you,I would have bought Dell Inspiron 15 3521 Laptop . But the decision should be yours.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 20, 2013)

2kool2btrue said:


> The Toshiba laptop OP has selected is superior than the Dell you've mentioned.


Maybe I am a little bit biased towards Dell than Toshiba. 



doom said:


> Leave the bf3, only world of Warcraft, guild wars 2, dota 2.
> 
> Will the i3 3rd gen do or i5?
> 
> Edit- how is Toshiba sattelite L850- I2011(29.9k @Flipkart)


Price of Toshiba Satellite L850-I2011 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ No OS/ 1GB Graph) is now slashed to Rs 29580. The plus point of this laptop is 1 GB dedicated graphics card AMD Radeon 7670M and extra 250 GB HDD.But someone in this post said : Intel 4000 graphics is better than even AMD Radeon 8330M.So only 250 GB HDD is a plus in Toshiba.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Dec 20, 2013)

Tarun Singh said:


> Maybe I am a little bit biased towards Dell than Toshiba.
> 
> 
> Price of Toshiba Satellite L850-I2011 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ No OS/ 1GB Graph) is now slashed to Rs 29580. The plus point of this laptop is 1 GB dedicated graphics card AMD Radeon 7670M and extra 250 GB HDD.But someone in this post said : Intel 4000 graphics is better than even AMD Radeon 8330M.So only 250 GB HDD is a plus in Toshiba.



I've never come across an 8330m. But if the guy said that HD4000 is better than 7670M, then he obviously knows little about GPUs. The 7670m is at least 50% faster than an HD4000 in games. Plus, the 7670m overclocks pretty well so there's ample juice for today's games in medium settings without AA. (Personal Experience)


----------



## doom (Dec 20, 2013)

HP Pavilion G6-2301AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph) Seems better than the Toshiba one.

Edit- I can increase my budget my 2-3k if I can get a VFM laptop at that price or the laptop is much better than any offered under 30k

Edit(2)- My budget has increased to 34k, can maybe extend it to 35k. But lower, the better. How is Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph)?

Price of HP Pavilion G6-2301AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph) sadly has increased to 37k.

I think sammy one is better than the HP one.


----------



## doom (Dec 22, 2013)

Bump...Please suggest. I need it by 31st positively.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Dec 23, 2013)

Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN is a good laptop. However, if you're looking to spend close to 35k, get the Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN. It SHOULD be available for under 35k locally.


----------



## doom (Dec 23, 2013)

Hmm its 43k on Flipkart. Any idea where I can get the best prices of these 2 Samsung  laptops in Delhi?


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Dec 23, 2013)

doom said:


> Hmm its 43k on Flipkart. Any idea where I can get the best prices of these 2 Samsung  laptops in Delhi?



Nehru Place


----------



## doom (Dec 24, 2013)

2kool2btrue said:


> Nehru Place



Any specific shop you know in Nehru Place? My dad talked to a guy who has a shop there and he is saying there is only 1 samsung retail outlet there which doesn't have the laptop.


----------



## doom (Dec 26, 2013)

Today I visited almost 4-5 electronic stores and found out that samsung has stopped manufacturing laptops so it isn't available anywhere although flipkart has it. 
HP Pavilion G6-2301AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph) is available to me for around 32.5k whereas Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) is available on flipkart for 35k.

Which is better for gaming between these two, please suggest ASAP. I have to buy one tomorrow or day after.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 26, 2013)

^^ Go for Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph)
It has got more HDD space and better graphics.


----------



## shameer (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey why dont you go for this..

Lenovo Essential G505s (59-379862) priced as 33490 in Flipkart.
(APU Quad Core A8 5550M/ 8GB/ 1Tb/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph)

As i came to know form Tarun Singh, Flipkart is offering 10% off for HDFC credit\debit card users.

So you will get this laptop for 30k....best deal...


----------



## doom (Dec 26, 2013)

Tarun Singh said:


> ^^ Go for Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph)
> It has got more HDD space and better graphics.



Wasted 3-4 hours in Nehru Place, this laptop is not available anywhere. Its on flipkart for 35k but the seller reviews are not good.



shameer said:


> Hey why dont you go for this..
> 
> Lenovo Essential G505s (59-379862) priced as 33490 in Flipkart.
> (APU Quad Core A8 5550M/ 8GB/ 1Tb/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph)
> ...



I most probably wont be able to use card. Secondly, this laptop has the Sunpro 8570 which I heard is quite useless.

Ps- I was going to buy  G6-2301AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph)  for 32.5k tomorrow.


----------



## cooldash87 (Jan 2, 2014)

so which one have you finally bought ?


----------



## doom (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry for replying so late.
Bought G6-2301AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph)  for 32.5k


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

Congratz. How about running some benchmarks here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/181689-3d-mark-11-battleground-leaderboard-included.html


----------

